# Audi R8 GT Crashes & Burns



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

> First, the good news. Audi recently announced a limited production run of its fabulous R8 GT model.
> 
> Headline stats: it's 100kg lighter and 42bhp more powerful than the standard R8 V10. It'll hit 62mph in just 3.6 seconds and gets a rear-biased Quattro system.
> 
> ...


http://is.gd/fQWQn


----------



## jedbiker2 (Sep 11, 2010)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to have money.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

vr6pwns_me said:


> Some people shouldn't be allowed to have money.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DubsnInk (Feb 16, 2010)

This makes me wanna cry, wtf


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

The person responsible for wrecking this fine piece of art needs to be castrated then sent out for a firing squad. This is awful. 333 WORLDWIDE and this is what happens. There are starving children in the world with nothing at all, idiots like this with apparently money to burn, and people like me who should be given cars like this from people like the guy who wrecked it so the car can stay safe. Disgusting.:facepalm:


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

poor r8


----------

